# Centreless



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

The Spurs have traded away all of their Centres right?
who plays C now? Duncan/Horry?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its only july 4th give it time! but if your asking right now if the season would start it would be
parker
manu
bowen
duncan
javtokas


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jav?


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

wait can you explain how javtokas plays and his experience and stuff?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

theolo said:


> wait can you explain how javtokas plays and his experience and stuff?


ya sure

he plays very strong and agressive, good shot blocker. in his euro team he averaged 10pts 8 reb 2 blks a game. he was supposed to be a star in the nba untill a bad accident and it was unknown if he would be a half the player he once was....hes now recoverd and hes playing really good. imo hes going to get 10pts and 8 reb a game for the spurs which is what we need.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

oberto aint bad jeez.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> oberto aint bad jeez.


jav>>>oberto


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> jav>>>oberto


dirt>oberto


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

so Jav is already better than either Nesterovic or Mohammed?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

different_13 said:


> so Jav is already better than either Nesterovic or Mohammed?


he is un proven yet in the nba and untill that you can only say no but imo hes going to be better then rasho and nazr of last yr. this guy reminds me of a poor mans ben wallace.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nazr is very uderrated
i think he'll be beastly given the minutes in mo-town


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

I think you are dreaming. Nazr is very overrated by some parts of the NBA fan base; he's not overly good on one-on-one defence and struggles on offence under the rim. Decent player, but he's hardly going to be 'beastly'.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that Spurs will sign Lorenzen Wright and/or Kelvin Cato...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think I know who someone is trying to get to come to San Antonio..............

and I don't like it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought I heard the Spurs were going to put Duncan at C because of the new rules in the NBA, they think he can do it.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think I know who someone is trying to get to come to San Antonio..............
> 
> and I don't like it.


Zo?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Zo?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm just gonna say this.....

I know some, but not much...

and well, I don't like what I hear...

sounds like atleast 2 other teams, contending teams, are offering something like 2 yrs 11 million (I think San Antonio is one for sure)...Chicago had been calling but now they have Ben, and Washington is interested but there is no interest on his side...and sadly, Miami really isn't making that same push to keep him

Right now, I'm expecting to be a disappointed fan of the Heat organization for dropping the ball on keeping Alonzo hear to retire in a Heat uniform


this is from SD



i guess your right


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It looks like all is well in South Beach...
Per *Maswe12*


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

forget zo we should get shaq...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol 
to think if shaq and duncan were ever on the same team durring there primes....


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The Spurs are the best traders and drafters in the NBA, By far !!! With the 56th pick they have done it again. I think the combo of Oberto and Javtokas would be much more active and have more upside than Rasho and Nazr

http://www.interbasket.net/players/javtokas.htm


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

They will definately trade for a serviceable center before the season starts


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

dont worry guys, the knicks fans said you can have James


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> dont worry guys, the knicks fans said you can have James


Yeah...a couple of fans said we can have some guy...it's as good as done then!


Anyways, knicks probably won't match the offer the spurs made for butler.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

people forget that we were a over time away or a couple decent calls away from a repeat. i just thought i would bring that up again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i just thought i would bring that up again.


why?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> people forget that we were a over time away or a couple decent calls away from a repeat. i just thought i would bring that up again.


Correction you were a overtime away from beating the Mavs. Yes im a Suns fun, however i do believe the Suns would have fallen to the Spurs. But don't go talking like you were home free if you beat the Mavs.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

roc i dont get it, whats up with the go israel go?


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

He's not a Hezbollah fan, I guess.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

anybody think its possible to get magliore?? maybe barry and some one else???


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA071906.butler.EN.203c608.html 

Looks like Jackie Butler might be in Spurs uniform soon.

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA071906.butler.EN.203c608.html
> 
> Looks like Jackie Butler might be in Spurs uniform soon.
> 
> :cheers:


A bit late.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelvin Cato would have been perfect..


----------

